# naman swerte



## Reflections

Hi,

Here is a short conversation. Please help me in understanding it.

First person: Your BF is really lucky
Second Person: nman swerte tlga,, ikw ba Bro asan na gf mo

Does it mean that the second person is asking: Is your GF not lucky??

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> First person: Your BF is really lucky
> Second Person: nman swerte tlga,, ikw ba Bro asan na gf mo
> 
> Does it mean that the second person is asking: Is your GF not lucky??



No. The question is simply _Bro' where is your girlfriend?_ OR _Bro' where has your girlfriend gone_?
The line _naman swerte talaga_ (*swerte naman talaga*) is an affirmation of the first person's comment, that indeed the second person's boyfriend is truly lucky.


----------



## Reflections

DotterKat said:


> No. The question is simply _Bro' where is your girlfriend?_ OR _Bro' where has your girlfriend gone_?
> The line _naman swerte talaga_ (*swerte naman talaga*) is an affirmation of the first person's comment, that indeed the second person's boyfriend is truly lucky.



Thank you, Dotterkat.


----------

